# Chẩn đoán trước sinh với Ts Bs. Trần Nhật Thăng tại sim medical center



## Sim Med (8/6/20)

*Chẩn đoán trước sinh với Ts Bs. Trần Nhật Thăng tại sim medical center*





*I. GIỚI THIỆU VỀ Ts Bs. TRẦN NHẬT THĂNG*

Ts Bs.Trần Nhật Thăng – tốt nghiệp Bác sĩ đa khoa tại Đại học Y Dược TP.HCM. Với hơn 15 năm kinh nghiệm chuyên môn Sản Phụ khoa tại Bệnh viện Từ Dũ TP.HCM, sau đó là Bệnh viện Đại học Y Dược TP.HCM, Bác sĩ Trần Nhật Thăng chuyên sâu về lĩnh vực Thai kỳ nguy cơ cao và Chẩn đoán tiền sản… Bên cạnh đó, Bác sĩ hiện đang là giảng viên tại Đại học Y Dược tại TP.HCM. Bác sĩ Trần Nhật Thăng khuyến cáo thai phụ không nên chờ đến khi xuất hiện những triệu chứng bất thường mới đi khám, mà nên bắt đầu chăm sóc tiền sản ngay từ 3 tháng đầu thai kì và duy trì việc thăm khám định kì cho đến ngày sinh nở.
Ts Bs. Trần Nhật Thăng nói "Việc đưa vào hoạt động Đơn vị Chẩn đoán trước sinh còn vì mục tiêu nâng cao nhận thức của người dân về tầm quan trọng của việc chăm sóc sức khỏe sinh sản trước thụ thai. Đây chính là nền tảng cơ bản để mỗi gia đình đón nhận một thai kỳ an toàn, khỏe mạnh và hạnh phúc".

Bác sĩ Trần Nhật Thăng đảm nhiệm Bác sĩ hợp tác khám chữa bệnh lý Sản Phụ khoa tại Phòng khám Sim Med - mở ra nhiều cơ hội dự phòng sớm, chẩn đoán kịp thời và điều trị toàn diện các bất thường xảy ra cho cả mẹ lẫn con trong thai kỳ.

*II. PHÒNG KHÁM SIM MED*

Phòng khám Sim Med hứa hẹn sẽ là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy đối với thai phụ, giúp dự phòng sớm, chẩn đoán kịp thời và điều trị toàn diện các bất thường xảy ra ở mẹ lẫn con trong thai kỳ. Được bố trí riêng biệt tại lầu 1, với 2 phòng khám, 2 phòng siêu âm, 1 phòng theo dõi tim thai, 1 phòng thực hiện thủ thuật và khu vực chờ riêng tư, Đơn vị chuẩn đoán trước sinh được phụ trách bởi đội ngũ y bác sĩ là các chuyên gia đầu ngành.
Ngoài tư vấn và khám thai, nơi đây còn theo dõi siêu âm và làm thủ thuật được thực hiện với quy trình khép kín, giúp thai phụ rút ngắn thời gian chờ đợi, di chuyển. Yếu tố thuận lợi của Đơn vị Chẩn đoán trước sinh là nằm trong một Phòng khám đa khoa có đầy đủ trang thiết bị chẩn đoán có thể chăm sóc tối ưu, toàn diện cho thai phụ có nhiều bệnh lý kết hợp.





Ths Bs Nguyễn Thị Thanh Tâm tư vấn chăm sóc chuyên sâu Thai kỳ​
*III. MÁY SIÊU ÂM 4D/ 5D SE S10*
• Cung cấp hình ảnh rõ nét, chân thực, giảm nhiễu tín hiệu, tạo hình ảnh sắc nét hơn để tối ưu chẩn đoán.
• Độ phân giải không gian tốt và độ tương phản cao cho phép kiểm soát chính xác thao tác dữ liệu khối 3D/4D/HDlive ( siêu âm 5D).
• Phương pháp siêu âm này tạo ra hình ảnh trực tiếp từ em bé với độ chân thực cao. Thể hiện giải phẫu 3D độ phân giải cao với chi tiết đặc biệt và khả năng quan sát sâu rộng giống như thật.
• Cho phép đo độ mờ da gáy thai nhi trong quý đầu tiên của thai kỳ.
• Hình ảnh siêu âm 4 chiều được lưu trữ cho mẹ bầu mang về bổ sung vào bộ sưu tập cho bé từ trong bào thai. Một thai kỳ an yên với những tấm hình dễ thương của bé trong suốt quá trình hình thành và phát triển từ trong bụng mẹ.






Dịch vụ siêu âm 4D – 5D tại Sim Med​
Xem thông tin chi tiết tại: https://bom.to/5dMiI6
-------------

PHÒNG KHÁM ĐA KHOA SIM MED
Chuyên Khoa: Nội Khoa, Sản - Phụ Khoa, Nhi Khoa, Bác sĩ gia đình, Xét nghiệm, Chẩn đoán hình ảnh, Tiêm chủng.
Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Richstar 2-RS5, 239-241 Hòa Bình, P.Hiệp Tân, Q.Tân Phú, TP.HCM


----------

